# Mathews Monster



## attak (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for your info i cant wait to shoot it ,the shop by my house should have them soon.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i agree totally with the review, i have shot it and agree with everything in this post. thanks for being truthful with your review


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree also...nice bow


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I shot it for a couple of hours yesterday and I'd have to say your review/opinion is dead nuts spot on. :thumbs_up A bit top heavy, but it's not too shabby for a speed bow......:wink:


----------



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

*monster*

The only thing I didn't like is the last 3" of the draw cycle.When the cam breaks over,has a very noticeable thunk in the draw cycle.I thought it has also quiet,little hand shock,held nice,and was very fast.I just couldn't get over the draw cycle,smooth and then thunk,you would've thought the cams cam off.The reezen didn't compare overall to the monster,in my opinion.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



I agree with everything you said, with the exception of the accuracy. I was sceered to get a Prestige cause of the brace height. Debated, asked questions here, on the Mathews forum, sceered to death, but to be honest, once I bit the bullet and got one I couldnt tell a difference. I know it wasnt my flawless form, must have been the drop away rests, and new technology. Anyway that bow is a tac driver. 

BUt time will tell with the monster. I cant wait to shoot and group etc... see how she does.


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

[If Matt designs this bow in a 7" brace height next year, I will be buying one for sure. But I am not going to sacrifice accuracy for speed, personally.

I highly reccomend shooting it for yourself before making any decisions on the bow. I went out to shoot the bow with low expections due to some of the other reviews, but I was blown away at the overall performance of this bow.


I shot it last night for the first time and I was impressed with it. The only thing I do not really care for is the hard break over rite at the end of the draw cycle. Once you get it back it is easy to hold and seems to hold well also. I would love to see one of these made with a 7" brace height also - I would be first in line to buy one. JMO


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

heres pics of a dry fired one
View attachment 541424


View attachment 541426


View attachment 541428


View attachment 541430


View attachment 541432


----------



## grimmekr (Jan 23, 2007)

Well why the heck did you dry fire it :crazy::wink:

I can't wait to go shoot it...I wasn't real real impressed with the Reezen, I was impressed with the speed, but not impressed enough to get rid of the Dren for it. But maybe the Monster will be different


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

I also agree with the reveiw. The Monster has a very solid wall and holds like a rock. It really did feel like you could relax at full draw. Personaly I like it better than the Reezen. It was not lacking on the speed either. The bow was set up with a loop and a TM hunter style rest, it maxed out at 71 lbs, found an arrow that was 355grs shot it though the meter at 352 fps, with a 30in draw.


----------



## Swamp Rabbit (Jun 19, 2006)

*Great*

Great post guys. This is the info people need on this site.


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

choncho said:


> heres pics of a dry fired one
> View attachment 541424
> 
> 
> ...


I see bows come in, in alot worse shape then that after a dryfire.


----------



## JohnG. (Mar 16, 2009)

*Not sure yet*

I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT 28.5" @70. The bow is great, its smooth and very easy to shoot but is there any way to get a little bit more speed out of it? It crono's at 275 which works and its never let me down yet black birds to deer but when I shoot 3-D its amazing to see the newer bows just waste mine. I have the accuracy but the speed, not so much.


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

JohnG. said:


> I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT 28.5" @70. The bow is great, its smooth and very easy to shoot but is there any way to get a little bit more speed out of it? It crono's at 275 which works and its never let me down yet black birds to deer but when I shoot 3-D its amazing to see the newer bows just waste mine. I have the accuracy but the speed, not so much.



JohnG you can keep the accuracy and gain speed with another bow. You dont have to drop down to a 6" brace height bow to gain speed. 
Look into the Mathews Reezen 7.0, DXT or even the Drenalin, all are faster IBO then the Switchback, and have the same brace height, so you dont have to sacrifice accuracy.


----------



## JohnG. (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah see thats the thing I'm on the fence if I want to dump money into a new bow or if there is anything I can do to this one. Believe you me I have been looking at all the new shiney, super-fast bows but I don't think I need one just quite yet.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

choncho said:


> heres pics of a dry fired one
> View attachment 541424
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, why did you dry fire the Monster? ...that is blasphamy.  ...just kidding.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

JohnG. said:


> Yeah see thats the thing I'm on the fence if I want to dump money into a new bow or if there is anything I can do to this one. Believe you me I have been looking at all the new shiney, super-fast bows but I don't think I need one just quite yet.


Try putting a Vapor Trail string and cable on the switchback and see if you dont improve your speed. also try a lighter arrow even if just for 3Ds


----------



## JohnG. (Mar 16, 2009)

Vapor Trail String and cable huh? I have the stock Zebra barracuda and it seems to preform well. Whats the differance. I know a string is not just a string but pros and cons?


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Vapor Trail makes an awesome set of strings and cables. They claim to add up to 10fps over stock strings and cables. I have personally used their products, and will tell you first hand, they do make a difference.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Vapor Trail*

Order a set of strings and cables, at half the price of Mathews or winners Choice and see if you dont tell a difference. then bolt on the limbdriver and you will be driving tacs.. OK enough commercials. Sorry for Hijacking this thread on the Monster


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

choncho said:


> heres pics of a dry fired one
> View attachment 541424
> 
> 
> ...




OK who bought the PIECES OF MONSTER bow


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I shot both the Reezen and Monster today. I liked the way both shot, actually liked the Monster better. I've read about them being harsh on the draw but I thought both were pretty smooth. I don't like the grip beacause I'm used to the PSE B.E.S.T. and AR grips, and the Monster felt heavy compared to the Reezen. I have never owned a Mathews bow and won't soon because I can't afford a new bow but anyone that bashes these bows shot one out of time or not tuned properly.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*looks like a pse*

the bow looks like a x force last year damn guys stealin others design has the same limbs for sure that pse did a year ago in fact the name of the limbs by pse are calles psetech


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

Great review.

I shoot one Friday and I was taken back. I am not a big Mathew's fan, but that bow was awesome. It was a little top heavy, but it rolled over nice and smooth after the shot. I shot a 70 lbs model and its draw cycle was ten times better than the new PSE X Force models or the Bowtech Binary cams at 70. The PSE and Bowtech's are awesome at 60, but brutal at 70. That's what amazed me even more about the Monster. I am now having strange feelings about a Mathews and I am not sure how to feel about it. 

I honestly thought, at 60 lbs this thing is nice enough to shot spots with. Rock solid wall. I love it.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Just talked with a bow tech at my local shop and he has no alliance to any bow manufacturer. He is shooting the AM this year and shot the DXT bow last year. He shoots a different model and company every year. He does not shoot a "speed" bow but says the new Mathews bow is a much better bow than the PSE bows. He said the new cam is superior and will stop/help the cam lean than often happens with the PSE bows. Shoot both side by side to make up your mind. 

Who cares if they look similar to PSE, many bows have copied Mathews for years.


----------



## jpro (May 10, 2009)

I have not shot one yet, but the potential to reduce cam lean in this bow is there. Hopefully it works.


----------



## jpro (May 10, 2009)

Also, I shoot a Drenalin and I do not get much cam lean, but my previous BT Tribute had an embarrassing amount of cam lean. I figured the binary cam system would solve that problem???


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

deanzr2 said:


> I shot both the Reezen and Monster today. I liked the way both shot, actually liked the Monster better. I've read about them being harsh on the draw but I thought both were pretty smooth. I don't like the grip beacause I'm used to the PSE B.E.S.T. and AR grips, and the Monster felt heavy compared to the Reezen. I have never owned a Mathews bow and won't soon because I can't afford a new bow but anyone that bashes these bows shot one out of time or not tuned properly.


+++1 and I love the avatar.....GO HEELS!!!


----------



## ayreshead79 (Mar 28, 2009)

i shot it also but did anyone else notice the way that the string pulled away from the rubber string suppressor when you decreased the poundage. the guy at the shop took it from 70#s to 64#s for me and it pulled the string almost 1/2 inch from the suppressor. 

but i liked it until i shot my reezen afterwards and the reezen just felt better. maybe i am more comfortable with my reezen.


----------

